# installkernel filesystem full



## mecano (May 2, 2013)

Hello,

I can't installkernel upgrading from FreeBSD 7.4 to 8.3, boot is eating up all / partition size (typical 512M scheme). I had to rm kernel.old but it is not enough. Is there any trick to get through this?

`du -hd1 /boot`

```
26K	/boot/defaults
2.0K	/boot/firmware
169M	/boot/kernel
2.0K	/boot/modules
4.0K	/boot/zfs
277M	/boot/GENERIC
447M	/boot
```


----------



## kpa (May 2, 2013)

Delete all files ending in .symbols under /boot/kernel, /boot/GENERIC and /boot/kernel.old, they are not needed unless you do kernel debugging.


You can add this to src.conf(5) to avoid the symbol files being installed in the first place:


```
WITHOUT_KERNEL_SYMBOLS=1
```


----------



## mecano (May 2, 2013)

Thanks @kpa!
I allready did `rm -f /boot/kernel*/*.symbols` then because it was not enough `rm -rf /boot/kernel.old` with no luck. I'm rebuilding GENERIC right now with 
	
	



```
makeoptions     DEBUG=-g
```
 commented as suggested by @akitaro here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=19558.

Should I stop the kernel compilation for 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_KERNEL_SYMBOLS=1
```
 having any effect? src.conf is only affecting install not building right?


----------



## mecano (May 2, 2013)

From src.conf(5) I read I have to rebuild again, I stopped buildkernel better take all options for the best!


----------



## kpa (May 2, 2013)

I think you can remove /boot/GENERIC, the default kernel directory should be now named /boot/kernel.


----------



## mecano (May 2, 2013)

Will I have enough room to compile a custom kernel then or should I just go ahead grab another server then recycle this one later? Time is short :/


----------



## mecano (May 2, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> I think you can remove /boot/GENERIC, the default kernel directory should be now named /boot/kernel.



I didn't recall seeing /boot/GENERIC, I can't check right now having no screen on this box and no will to stop kernel compilation again  Will do as soon as I got control on it again, thanks for your help @kpa.


----------



## Remington (May 2, 2013)

Custom kernel may help since it'll be smaller in size.  Just comment out any unnecessary options.

Another option is to do buildworld and buildkernel on a different computer or use VirtualBox and zip the /usr/obj and /usr/src folder and move it to your computer and do installkernel and installworld.  It'll work.


----------



## mecano (May 2, 2013)

Thanks @Remington, in fact I want to have GENERIC as kernel.old in case of misfortune and a custom kernel installed on the system. The GENERIC kernel install just finished well ! Thanks both of you for your help!


----------



## mecano (May 2, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> I think you can remove /boot/GENERIC, the default kernel directory should be now named /boot/kernel.



I have /boot/GENERIC and /boot/kernel.
`make installkernel` did use /boot/kernel and /boot/GENERIC is full of *.symbols
I'll remove it upon reboot!


----------



## Remington (May 2, 2013)

mecano said:
			
		

> Thanks @Remington, in fact I want to have GENERIC as kernel.old in case of misfortune and a custom kernel installed on the system. The GENERIC kernel install just finished well ! Thanks both of you for your help !



That's why I always zip obj and src folders after any builds so I can revert back easily if have problems with the current build.  It saves a lot of time not having to redo the buildworld and buildkernel.


----------

